
Show HN: A Jenkins pipeline for Docker containers in groovy - jayjohnson
http://www.levvel.io/blog-post/building-devops-artifact-pipeline-for-docker-containers
======
vorg
Apache Groovy joined the Apache Software Foundation in November last year
(2016) and, like all products at ASF, should be tagged with "Apache" on first
use in a new context like a web page such as yours. On your web page, that
would be "Apache Groovy" 1 time near the top, and "Groovy" the other 10 times.

Seems like a small burden for those benefiting from Groovy integration,
considering all the good things the ASF provides in return. Unfortunately, one
or some of the Groovy project managers are ignoring this requirement.

